# Excel dive log



## bagger

For those of you that might need a way to log your dive on a computer vice a paper log book, try this. It is a Excel spreadsheet that will hold about 300 dives, add your times for you, and has drop down windows with things like location, type of equipment, etc. that you can edit to with your own info.


----------



## dive&fish

Nice spreadsheet, i would like to use that in an upcoming website.


----------



## Pierce07

Couldn't download the file. Can you post one that is in .xls extension


----------



## bagger

The website will only allow me to attach certain types of files and an xls file is not one of them. You can PM me and I would be glad to send it to you.


----------



## Pierce07

Excel is a spreadsheet program that usually comes in Microsoft Office. Someone probably made a dive sheet that tracks number of dives, average depths, times underwater, and also some other things. 

It's just a dive log that allows you to track your dives using the Excel program


----------



## FelixH

Tank you, come again! Would you be likin' a spoonstraw?!?!?

F'n spammers.


----------

